# To Jackson JS22/32 7 owners



## manu80 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey guys, before posting pics of my modded Jackson JS32-7Q (thomann screwed up my order of the sentient PU. They sent me a uncovered one) in this thread that will be renamed, just an info on the bridge jackson is using,that most of you were wondering about :

Can it be replaced by a Hipshot 7 ? *YES*, sir !

Just receive dmine today and remonved the jackson one. Took some measures beforen printed the data sheet from HIpshot size 1 and it looked ok.Was just afraid of the string holes in the guitar body but it fits like a glove, same holes everywhere !!

I took the 175" version, black with steel screws, looks great







So for those who were hesitating, go for it !
I guess it should work for the DKA7 too.The black on it looked better than the cheaper ones like the JS, the black goes off very easily on it.

See you later !
MANU


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 28, 2013)

good to know!! ....still waiting on my js22-7..its getting stupid now 

but at least I know when it arrives the hipshit should fit!


----------



## Dropsonic (Nov 28, 2013)

I wonder if the hipshot would fit on the USA Select B7/B8 series?


----------



## arcadia fades (Nov 28, 2013)

any chance you can show us all a photo of said Jackson with hipshot for proof? 

basically; pics or it didn't happen. hahah


----------



## manu80 (Nov 29, 2013)

Feelin better ?


----------



## goldenaxe (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks cool, any chance of a review/comparison? I've tried this guitar and liked the bridge very much already.


----------



## arcadia fades (Dec 2, 2013)

looks good, personally dont get the hype for hipshot bridges this forum seems to have for them, its not as if the stock one is bad or anything, just a slight bit different


----------



## Bill Stickers (Dec 2, 2013)

Sex


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 7, 2013)

It looks like the mounting hole placement is slightly different on the js22-7, do you think the string through holes would still line up?






also peoples thoughts on the gotoh or carvin 7 string bridges? or maybe just replacing the saddles?


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 8, 2013)

The JS22-7 and JS32-7Q use different bridges. The JS22-7's string-thru routes are in a straight line, whereas the Hipshot's are staggered 3+4. I wouldn't count on it lining up perfectly. As far as the mounting holes go, it looks like it would fit, but not so much so that I'd say they absolutely would.
For what it is, the bridge is fine and doesn't need replacing, unless you find it super-uncomfortable. If you're going to replace anything, the pick-ups would be a much higher priority


----------



## manu80 (Dec 9, 2013)

damn I thought they were the same...
Well mine had rust already and black painting was fading after an hout of playing so...
I'll change the thread title ...


----------



## manu80 (Dec 9, 2013)

question is where is the edit button ?


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 13, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


> The JS22-7 and JS32-7Q use different bridges. The JS22-7's string-thru routes are in a straight line, whereas the Hipshot's are staggered 3+4. I wouldn't count on it lining up perfectly. As far as the mounting holes go, it looks like it would fit, but not so much so that I'd say they absolutely would.
> For what it is, the bridge is fine and doesn't need replacing, unless you find it super-uncomfortable. If you're going to replace anything, the pick-ups would be a much higher priority



I was aware they used different bridges but I think they share the same string through routes.









I've figured out for sure the mounting holes from the js22-7 bridge wont line up with the hipshot but I dont mind redrilling 4 new mounting hole, as long as the hipshots string through holes line up with the js32-7 string through routes then it looks like they should line up with the js22-7 

ps: And dont worry at least in my case the pickups/wiring are the first thing being upgraded (along with paint,tuners,nut,bridge) 

pps: Got word today mine should FINALLY be arriving this week, maybe tomorrow  Awesome! I only ordered it in june...mod thread to come soon!


----------



## manu80 (Dec 13, 2013)

mod threatd this week end too


----------



## rg401 (Dec 13, 2013)

waiting for the mods


----------



## talon97 (Dec 14, 2013)

Has anybody played both models?


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 14, 2013)

by sunday I will have (the day I finally get my js22-7)

I dont own the 32-7 but ive spend alot of time testing the one they have at the music store so once I put hands on the 22-7 I can give you feedback on both


----------



## manu80 (Dec 14, 2013)

Mine is being set up at the moment 
Added locking tuners, sentient and nazgul PU's, hipshot bridge, fake black binding. Pics asap!


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 14, 2013)

Mine will be a little more of a long mod process.

Starting with possibly contouring the heel just a little bit then full body and headstock repaint with dupli-color metal specks "shimmering green". Then after forcing myself to wait at least a month for the clear to fully cure will be replacing EVERYTHING! 


-Green dimarzio pickups (liquifire in the neck, still not totally sure on the bridge. might direct mount depending on how the pickup routes looks under the rings)
-All new wiring 5 way megaswitch E model, cts tone pot, jackpot volume pot to fully bypass both pots and go pickups right to output jack with a click!
-black hipshot locking open gear tuners
-black hipshot bridge
-Graphtech tusq xl nut
-loxx straplocks

I think thats everything 

..I think im keeping the string ferrules..and then maybe the output jack and knobs


I was also considering the seymour duncan sentient and pegasus but I have duncans in all my other guitars and want to give dimarzio's a proper go (also..GREEN!! ) but if im not happy with the dimazio's it will probably be the sentient/pegasus next.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh boy. I have one on transfer to my local L&M as we speak. Not so much modding going on as above, but a good setup, maybe a fret dressing/leveling, some SD's, and getting rid of those ....ing awful pickup rings.


----------



## Suho (Dec 15, 2013)

I got a JS22-7 a few weeks ago, and I am still in disbelief at the quality a $200 guitar can have. It's not a Prestige, but I can't complain. Stock pickups were of course not so good, although I kind of like the bridge pickup (its not super clear, but given that I don't play with much distortion anyway it gives me a dirty sound without needing to use an effect). I swapped out the neck for a white Blaze, and the tuners for some Hipshot locking tuners. All instruments short of Prestige level suffer some fret-sprout in our dry winters, but so far this is still entirely playable. 

One thing I note is that the control cover was super tight in its place, as in I removed all the screws and that thing wasn't going to budge. I had to get some super sticky tape and yank it out. Trying to put it back in was a no go without first sanding/shaving off the sides a little bit to get it to fit. Other than that, I love it. Worth 2 or 3 times its price, easily.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a B7 and a spare Hipshot, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lukeshallperish (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry for the necrobump but did anyone get around to mounting a hipshot bridge on the js22? I know the mounting holes won't line up but will they be exposed or anything after the hipshot is mounted on new holes?


----------



## lukeshallperish (Mar 16, 2014)

^^ can anyone help with this?


----------



## littlefool17 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sup guys I've been having this guitar here for 4-5 months now wondering what to for with it and what upgrades to put and add to it since I want this to be a project 7-string, I'm new to this website so please help me with your facts opinions and knowledge and expertise towards 7s and its electronics hardware especially this particular model,I finally got the chance to order this guitar some real strong stable pickups for once! Stick pickups suck lol but decent to to play on and I got Dimarzios PAF-7s on the way in black with black bobbins, copped them for the clarity and excellent super clean sound and tones, I bought a set of them so its 2,I'm planning on swapping put both pickups along with a string change and I wanna put a locking nut on this guitar to match the black hardware and what I heard you need a trem type system or Floyd rose type trem system to put a locking nut on a certain guitar and mines is a direct mount black hard tail bridge, nothing special but yeah will I have to get a certain type of bridge to add a locking nut to my guitar cause I wanna install it on especially cause it tends to go out of tune sometimes idk why and the tuners aren't locking, just Jackson stock black chrome diecast tuners but yeah any help or advice on this?  BTW great 7 string feels so much like an ibanez RG especially the neck and I love ibanezs a lot,favorite brand of guitars but I got this Jackson cause I wanted to try something new and damn I dont regret it at all,amazing guitar for its price like seriously feels and looks a lot more expensive then what it really is


----------



## dead_scott (Feb 15, 2015)

So, as I see some of u guys have changed the tuners. Any hint on which tuners would fit better? I'm thinking schaller...


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 26, 2018)

I guess resurrecting this old thread is better than starting a new one.

Looking to not only change the bridge on my JS22-7 to a Hipshot style like the one on my JS32-7, but also want to put locking tuners on both. It looks like either going with Gotoh lockers or Hipshots with the UMP would be the only 'no-drill' way to go.

It seems like several folks in this thread set out to replace the bridge on the JS22-7, but didn't come back to verify it worked. From what I've found online the Hipshot has different mount holes. And from looking at both, the Jackson equivalent doesn't mount the same either.






JS22-7 w/stock bridge






Js32-7 w/stock Hipshot style bridge






Stock tuners (same on both models)




manu80 said:


> Mine is being set up at the moment
> Added locking tuners, sentient and nazgul PU's, hipshot bridge, fake black binding. Pics asap!



Ever get those pix?


----------



## erdiablo666 (Nov 26, 2018)

Why not just replace the saddles with Hipshot ones? It feels very similar to having the Hipshot bridge on there, and much cheaper with no drilling involved.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 26, 2018)

erdiablo666 said:


> Why not just replace the saddles with Hipshot ones? It feels very similar to having the Hipshot bridge on there, and much cheaper with no drilling involved.



That's an interesting idea. I'm not so much concerned with the saddles, however, as I am the block, since the Hipshot style is more substantial and seems to provide better sustain.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 26, 2018)

did some back in the day. Still on mine, the natural version, the bridge was really like a hipshot and the replacement went like a breeze, no holes to redrill etc... looks like they changed that.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 27, 2018)

manu80 said:


> did some back in the day. Still on mine, the natural version, the bridge was really like a hipshot and the replacement went like a breeze, no holes to redrill etc... looks like they changed that.



Have any pix I can check out?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 5, 2019)

For anyone interested, a friend found me a great set of locking tuners to replace the stock Jackson tuners on my JS32-7. They're allegedly the same thing as the Schallers, but without the name brand on them and cost significantly less.

All Parts locking tuners

Got a set of those and one extra right hander to make a set of seven. From what I've seen so far, there's no difference at all between these and the Schallers, so I'm inclined to believe the guy at AllParts who said they're the same thing. But, maybe that's not correct.


----------

